# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Vinfast sản xuất ôtô, nên hay không?

## Diyodira

Chào cả nhà, chắc thông tin a.V đầu tư sx ô tô thì ai cũng biết mấy ngày vừa qua.

Mức đầu tư tầm 3tỷ $, không tẹo chút nào (học cách hành văn của cụ Tuấn), với đầu óc hạn hẹp của mình, mấy bữa nay suy nghĩ mãi mà vẫn không hiểu (một cách đơn giản thôi) sao thế giới người ta đã làm tốt quá rồi mà còn nhảy vô làm gì, một ngành không phải đầu tư là có ngay, mà ngược lại phải từ thế hệ này sang thế hệ khác thì may ra, nói cụ thể luôn là chắc a.V nghĩ giống như xây nhà, chung cư hay khách sạn, xây xong là có bán, đó là chưa nói để sự ảnh hưởng môi trường của ngành công nghiệp này gây ra.

3 tỷ thì đủ để các nhà khoa học VN hợp lại để xuất một ý tưởng nào đó mà mình nghĩ lợi ích của nó sẽ lớn gấp nhiều lần so với sx ô tô.


tks

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho, diễn đàn mình chắc chỉ có vài người như lão Đi Vô Đi Ra quan tâm vụ này

Thật ra tui nghĩ là nó giống việc TQ sản xuất xe hơi & Tarta Ấn Độ sản xuất xe hơi thôi. Có cầu thì có cung.

Chứ theo ông thì VinGroup nên đầu tư vào lĩnh vực nào nữa giờ? Cũng đang cần ý tưởng để kinh doanh đây

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Theo em thì nhiên liệu hóa thạch trong tương lai ngày càng khan hiếm, việc vinafast sản xuất ô tô chạy bằng nhiên liệu hóa thạch có lẻ không cạnh tranh nỗi với trung quốc hoặc mấy nước tư bản. Nếu vinafast đi theo hướng sản xuất ô tô chạy bằng nhiên liệu thân thiện với môi trường (xe chạy điện chẳng hạn) thì tương lai thấy cũng khả quan. Nhưng mà phải sản xuất theo đúng nghĩa, chứ nhập linh kiện về rồi ráp thì.....

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Có gì đâu cụ... B-Phone cũng rứa mà. Quan trọng là quảng cáo & bán hàng thui

Xe mà do VN sản xuất 100% thì đi "kinh bỏ mịa"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tuan Kieu

sau vinashi thì bây giờ nhìn đi nhìn lại còn nghành nào siêu lợi nhuận như sản xuất ôtô đâu . Các bác có thấy là các mẫu xe họ giảm giá cả 200tr -300tr năm vừa qua mà vẫn còn lời là biết họ lãi như thế nào . Một xe ô tô em chỉ cần tính sơ sơ lời 3000usd thôi thì với mục tiêu 200.000 xe của vinfast số lời sẽ là 600.000.000 usd tức 600triệu usd. tỉ suất 600triệu / vốn 3000 triệu đô =20% . có nghành nào lời hơn không? Đấy là số lời khiêm tốn đấy . chứ cứ như cụ trường hải một năm góp ngân sách đã vài ngàn tỉ , lợi nhuận vài chục ngàn tỉ thì các cụ vinashin ,vinaphone ,mobi ... chỉ có mà thẻm rỏ rãi
  Vấn đề là họ xây dựng thương hiệu thế nào thôi ,vì vinfast ko phải thương hiệu otô mạnh và mới trên thị trường thì họ sẽ cần bước đệm là sản xuất lắp ráp 1 thương hiệu nào đó. giống bác trường hải đang làm với huyndai mazda đấy. Chắc cũng mong họ thành công để vn có 1 nền công nghiệp phát triển nhỉ.

----------

Bongmayquathem, daomanh_hung, Gamo

----------


## biết tuốt

gần 2 chục năm trước  khi xe máy còn là cái tài sản to bự , ơn  bác mao  cho xe tàu ùa vào làm anh nhật phải giảm giá xe xuóng và xe máy trở thành bình dân , lúc đó nhiều doanh nhân cũng nhảy vào  sản xuất xe máy nhưng công nghệ và chất lượng không hơn xe tàu  sau được dăm năm thì mất tăm 1 đống thương hiệu , giờ lên mấy nghĩa địa xe may ra còn thấy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
giờ anh vượng mà chơi chất lượng như xe tàu thì cũng tèo
nghe nói anh chơi với châu âu , với 2 năm may ra anh ý thiết lập được dây chuyền lắp ráp và đào  tạo , vận hành  bộ máy  , chứ riêng cái xe để đạt chuẩn như bọn hàn thôi thì thử nghiệm này nọ cũng hết cụ nó 1 năm  mà cơ sở vật chất nó đã đầy đủ
 giờ siêu lợi nhuận là .....sản xuất chống ung thư  :Cool:

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD

----------


## terminaterx300

nói chung thuyết âm mưu tự sướng nhất hiện nay là dự án ma để anh Vova lấy đất xây cái quần què gì đó.

theo quan điểm thì giờ Bất động đực mảng của anh Vova đã tới đỉnh vực rồi. méo nhảy qua cái khác thì chỉ có xuống vực nên tiếp tục nâng cao thì càng chết

theo tin đồn là anh ấy hốt nguyên 1 line của thằng nào đó châu âu thanh lý ra từ khung vỏ tới động cơ luôn. méo dc date cao nhưng tầm 2000-2010 cũng tốt chán rồi và nếu tin này đúng thì cái project này méo phải mới tự sướng ra mà là vài năm rồi.

----------


## ducduy9104

Các bác kiếm phim Ozark xem để biết rửa tiền thế nào. Việt Nam thuộc top đầu các nước rửa tiền nhé  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Chà, mấy cha kinh nghiệm gúm, dám chắc để xin đất hoặc rửa tiền lắm  :Wink:

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## Luyến

Vốn chắc của các sếp lớn hi vọng bác ấy thành công bằng vốn tự có ko như vinaxuki ngày ấy

----------


## biết tuốt

rửa tiền , giờ có thằng cha mario nào cần rửa 20M $  nhễ em xin 5% thoai với kịch bản đầu tư sản xuất  khỉ mốc gì đấy  đợi 1 time sau báo lỗ  phá sản trả lại nó 15M   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   ngon hơn chơi vietlot

----------


## motogia

e có ý kiến, sờ tốp các bác ơi

----------


## CKD

Em mà vào chém vụ này thì thế nào cũng có vài bạn bảo là nếu em mà là ông V thì thế này thế nọ, còn nếu chẵng giàu như vậy thì.. làm gì có đủ lực mà phán.
Thôi, chuyện thiên hạ...

Xét theo chiều lịch sử thì.. ý kiến
1. Có cả nhóm đứng sau lưng hưởng lợi.
2. BDS giờ đã có nhóm khác thay thế, anh hết đường nên chuyển ngạch.
3. Nếu thị trường đúng chữ tự do thì.. chắc toàn dân VN đã di chuyển = oto.
4. Ông ấy làm gì thì làm, miễn đừng có bảo lãnh nợ rồi may mốt chuyển thành nợ công là được.

----------


## dungtb

theo em để xây dựng được thuơng hiệu oto của riêng vin thì tiền không phải là vấn đề , vấn đề là con người là thời gian

----------


## vopminh

Mình trải nghiệm nhà Vin xây rùi, đúng ra ảnh chả xây, anh bỏ tiền cho thằng khác xây, mình cũng dính líu biết chút về nghề xe hơi. Nếu ảnh vẫn giữ kiểu quản lý hiện tại thì có lẽ hai năm cho ra đời 1 dòng xe và được chấp nhận sau 5 năm là khó lắm lắm. Mà sao ảnh lại nhắm vào chất lượng Đức với tay ghề ráp Vn, sao ko là Nhật Hàn cho lành nhỉ, hay như bác gì bảo đấy, lũ châu âu nó robot tiệt nên thải mấy line ảnh lượm về, thế thì lại giống anh em cncprovn quá nhỉ chỉ tội ảnh nhiều xèng hơn.

----------


## solero

Nhà ở 10 năm chưa sao nhưng ô-tô thì chưa tới 5 năm là thay cái khác rồi. Là nhu cầu thiết yếu với lại được các quan to chống lưng che chở ko thành công hơi phí.

Vụ rửa tiền thì nên bơm cho mấy quan to để ra quyết định chấp nhận tiền kỹ thuật số rồi tha hồ mà rửa như Viettlot.

P/s: Mua bán tiền kỹ thuật số uy tín  :Big Grin:

----------


## hadenki

Anh ấy gốc Đông Âu về nên sẽ vẽ đường rửa tiền cho bọn Mafia bên ấy thôi
Chắc có thêm mấy anh Mafia Tàu ké thêm

----------


## Diyodira

Mình thích bàn dưới góc độ tỷ phú thì nên làm gì và để lại gì cho đời, còn rửa tiền hay giặt đô la gì thì chịu, vì a.V không thiếu tiền và thừa danh tiếng, Ah mà quên, danh hiệu tỷ phú VN thì không như phương tây, chỉ toàn bong bóng, biết đâu được phải không mấy bác.

Tks

----------


## vopminh

Nhớ không lầm thì phó tướng của ảnh trước đây làm tổng Mercerdes Vn rồi đc ảnh kéo về Vin. Chắc máu ráp xe còn, lại còn hàng Đức nữa. Ông này trước đây cũng có 1 vố hứa lèo ở dự án Bđs bị dân chửi lắm, hy vọng đã rút kn ko còn mạnh miệng hứa lung tung nữa.

----------


## terminaterx300

Nên hay ko để anh em chém gió cho xôm thoai.

Tầm tỷ phú Đô thế giới công nhận kó phải khác ít ít chứ nhỉ.

Còn tại sao lại là hàng châu âu hay đức gì đó vì cái tâm lý sính ngoại nó cao lắm. hàng chuẩn đứcx mà giá bằng toy thì sao nhỉ. chứ còn hàng tàu như ai đó thì chết ngay cửa khi do xe hàn thoai ./ :Wink:

----------


## hoahong102

Xe làm bài bản ngay từ đầu với công nghệ âu mỹ, thiết kế ý, chỉ nội địa hóa những thứ thế mạnh, vốn lớn, được chính sách hỗ trợ tối đa( có hậu thuẫn từ  các sếp bự), thị trường thì cực tiềm năng....có muốn không thành công cũng ngượng gạo, chủ thớt hỏi người ta đã làm tốt rồi mình làm làm gì là không đúng, người ta làm tốt nhưng họ bán đắt, cái rẻ thì lại không tốt thế nên mới làm cái phục vụ đúng dân ta cần cái vừa phải mà chất lượng vẫn đảm bảo,,,,nếu không làm dân ta cứ vác tiền đi mua bên ngoài thì nhập siêu nhiều, phần lợi nhuận sẽ chảy sang họ hết

----------


## vopminh

Anh Hàn KIA đưa hẳn sếp Đức về cộng với nền tảng mấy chục năm, mà chất lượng vẫn chưa chuẩn Đức được, nhưng dù sao KIA vẫn có bước tiến nhanh sau khi rước tay người Đức về.

----------

hminhtq

----------


## vopminh

Cái xe hai bánh gắn máy có vài trăm chi tiết, cái xe hơi có vài ngàn chi tiết. Cái xe máy tàu chạy được hơn năm thì các chi tiết cứ long ra sòng sọc, xe hơi ootafu thì cũng thế, xe hơi ông Hàn thì 3-4 năm bắt đầu hỏng vặt thủng két, rò nước, ..do vật liệu chưa đạt, xe ông Mỹ sau 6-7 năm để yên không sao chứ đụng vào là giàn mủ coi chừng rụng gãy, xe ông Đức thì nhiều tiêu chuẩn quá cuối cùng dễ chết dí giữa đường . Chỉ có xe ông Nhật bị chửi nhiều là đơn giản chả có gì thì bền nhất.Tại sao mua cái xe Toy dùng gần 10 năm chỉ làm bảo dưỡng bình thường nó vẫn hoạt động tốt chả phải sửa gì trong hai ông bạn mua Huyhdai và Ford mua sau cứ nhờ mua phụ tùng thay miết. Còn mấy ông Mẹc Bi em thì thảm thương xuống giá.
Cái cách sử dụng xe của dân Việt chỉ có bám vào mấy ông Nhật mới chịu đc, còn bác Vin thì mơ mộng trời tây đòi Đức, dân mới có tiền nghe thì thích chứ ngậm vào rồi nhả ra hết. 
Mà bác nào từng nghịch nội thất Fiat sẽ phải chửi đm thằng ý sao phức tạp mà sộc sệch thế.

----------


## terminaterx300

thế hỏi bác cái xe tàu có thể ngon như xe nhật ko. và xe đức có cần bền như xe nhật ko. trả lời được gì hiểu vấn đề rồi.

dân ta có 2 câu bám trụ là ngon bổ rẻ với tiền ít đòi hít hàng thơm. đây có thể là dung hòa dc 2 vế đó. chất lượng châu âu nhưng giá mềm mại như toy.

sx cái oto 2 cái quan trọng nhứt là khung vỏ với động cơ, mấy thằng khác đa phần OEM cả. méo ai rảnh đi ôm hết. nhớ câu chuyện ngày xưa Tàu ôm nguyên nhà máy xe tải IFA của đông đức thanh lý giá 1tr đô. 

đúng ra thì có anh Toy dc cái bảo trì rẻ bền đẹp nên dân chuộng thoai. chứ xe nhật khác chắc ko bền chắc nhưng bảo trì thì hơi ý ẹ.

thằng anh có con prado bị móp góc chữ A phía trước. vào hãng nắn có gần 2 củ chứ trước nắn con Bi nó chém 1x củ  :Cool:

----------


## khangscc

Các dòng xe rẻ tiền, đồ tự sx như Lifang và một số hãng xe TQ thì giá thế nào ? hiện tại thấy nó sau khi sử dụng 2 năm thì từ 300tr cho nguyên giá, giá hiện tại tầm 70tr mà éo mà nào thèm mua.
Xe nhật (điển hình là Toyota thì xài 10 năm bán lại vẫn đủ tiền mua con xe TQ mới toanh  :Big Grin: 
--->> Tóm lại: - Không có gì ngon bổ và rẻ, có chăng đồ ve chay  :Big Grin: 
- Bác Vượng muốn sản xuất thì đảm bảo các tiêu chuẩn, đảm bảo độ bền, về thẩm mỹ và cuối cùng là về giá. Mình luôn ủng hộ hàng Việt Nam sản xuất có tâm huyết, không lừa dối người tiêu dùng, không vì lợi ích bỏ qua chất lượng.

----------


## kieuduong

Theo em thì họ sẽ chon lắp rắp cho 1 hãng xe nào đó vì vn hiện tại ko cho đầu tư nước ngoài vào đầu tư nhà máy sx oto nữa vì mấy nhà máy trước nó hạn chế. Vì vậy 1 ông vn đứng tên thì các hãng kia ko cản trở được mà lại đúng theo chính sách là nội địa hóa nghành oto. để thiết kế 1 con oto mà trong vòng có 2 năm thì nổ hơn cả anh Quảng. Cho nên vn sắp có 1 nhà máy lắp ráp oto giống Trường Hải. Riêng các anh lách thuế nhập khẩu thôi các anh đã sống ổn rồi

----------


## vopminh

Báo nó nói:
http://cafef.vn/ong-vo-quang-hue-ngu...5111250104.chn

http://cafef.vn/vinfast-da-bat-tay-v...7094212044.chn

Em cũng nghe nói báo này thuộc sở hữu Vingroup

----------


## Diyodira

Vinfast sắp ra mắt xe ở Paris rồi, xe được chuyển từ Ý qua, chưa biết lắp ráp ở đâu, rất là bí mật.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Vinfast sắp ra mắt xe ở Paris rồi, xe được chuyển từ Ý qua, chưa biết lắp ráp ở đâu, rất là bí mật. Kiểu con nhà giàu chơi lấy số má là đây, nói gì nói tui thấy đua công nghệ cao mà lệ thuộc 100% nước ngòai thì thấy trước kết quả rồi


cơ bản nội lực như cứt thì đòi méo gì hơn bác :v

----------


## Diyodira

> cơ bản nội lực như cứt thì đòi méo gì hơn bác :v


Trở lại vấn đề sx ôtô, sao không thành lập 1 học viện, dạng như học viện bóng đá của HAGL vậy, rồi tuyển lứa tài năng trẻ, cho đi học, rồi thuê NN về dạy..., sau bao nhiêu năm cảm thấy chín mùi thì lúc đó muốn làm gì chả được.

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Hix đọc từ đầu đến cuối toàn thấy comment chê vs dìm. E thấy các bác cứ tư duy tiểu nhược sao vậy. Cá nhân m thấy phải có những người như vậy vn mới Pt được

----------


## Fusionvie

Hãy làm được như anh ý rồi chém cũng chưa muộn.

Em chưa biết Vinfast có thành công hay không, nhưng thấy anh ấy làm rất bài bản, chỉn chu là em ngưỡng mộ.

Bỏ qua tất các các thuyết âm mưu (vì chỉ là lý thuyết), hơn 20 năm rồi, ngành CN oto nước nhà bị tụt lùi cũng chỉ vì cái suy nghĩ  kiểu cũ. Giờ có một tư duy mới, dám làm, dám đột phát, sao lại phải dìm hàng nhau.

Tiêu đề thớt theo em nên sửa thành "Nếu bạn có tiền như Vinfast, bạn có đầu tư dự án này không"

----------


## Diyodira

> Hãy làm được như anh ý rồi chém cũng chưa muộn.
> 
> Em chưa biết Vinfast có thành công hay không, nhưng thấy anh ấy làm rất bài bản, chỉn chu là em ngưỡng mộ.
> 
> Bỏ qua tất các các thuyết âm mưu (vì chỉ là lý thuyết), hơn 20 năm rồi, ngành CN oto nước nhà bị tụt lùi cũng chỉ vì cái suy nghĩ  kiểu cũ. Giờ có một tư duy mới, dám làm, dám đột phát, sao lại phải dìm hàng nhau.
> 
> Tiêu đề thớt theo em nên sửa thành "Nếu bạn có tiền như Vinfast, bạn có đầu tư dự án này không"


Không có nền tảng thì cứ mơ màng đi, rồi vẫn mãi đu trên ngọn.
Co tiền mua tiên cũng được mà, thì nói chi tới việc chỉnh chu, bài bản, đột phá...
Còn muốn đánh giá một người nào đó thì ắt phải ngang bằng họ hay sao, mà bằng là bằng cái gì? Anh gỉoi cái này thì tôi gỉoi cái khác, anh có cái này thì tôi có cái kia độc hơn anh, việc gì tôi phải cố bằng anh trong khi anh chẳng giống tôi. Vẫn hay gặp tình trạng rập khuôn sáo rỗng mà chẳng hiểu gì!!!

----------


## hoahong102

các cụ toàn nói ở khía cạnh hơi dìm hàng, thiết nghĩ Huyndai, kia  cũng toàn công nghệ đức, rồi dần học hỏi làm từng thứ cho tốt...các cụ có kiến thức cũng nhờ học và đọc sách do mấy cụ cố học của người khác... hơn thế su thế của thế giới là mua bản quyền công nghệ, thuê làm, thuê lắp giáp theo ý tưởng của mình để ra sản phẩm của mình...thời đầu apple bán iphone thì chỉ duy nhất phần mềm họ tự phát triển thôi...vậy vinfast là rất thực tế họ chẳng có gì ngoài tiền....các cụ kêu lấy đồ người khác khắc tên mình là các cụ bảo thủ...máy cnc diy các cụ bảo của mình làm hỏi xem anh em mình làm từ cái gì nhỉ????

----------


## Fusionvie

> Chào cả nhà, chắc thông tin a.V đầu tư sx ô tô thì ai cũng biết mấy ngày vừa qua.
> 
> Mức đầu tư tầm 3tỷ $, không tẹo chút nào (học cách hành văn của cụ Tuấn), với đầu óc hạn hẹp của mình, mấy bữa nay suy nghĩ mãi mà vẫn không hiểu (một cách đơn giản thôi) sao thế giới người ta đã làm tốt quá rồi mà còn nhảy vô làm gì, một ngành không phải đầu tư là có ngay, mà ngược lại phải từ thế hệ này sang thế hệ khác thì may ra, nói cụ thể luôn là chắc a.V nghĩ giống như xây nhà, chung cư hay khách sạn, xây xong là có bán, đó là chưa nói để sự ảnh hưởng môi trường của ngành công nghiệp này gây ra.
> 
> 3 tỷ thì đủ để các nhà khoa học VN hợp lại để xuất một ý tưởng nào đó mà mình nghĩ lợi ích của nó sẽ lớn gấp nhiều lần so với sx ô tô.
> 
> Câu hỏi đặt ra là, vậy tại sao a ấy không phát triển sở trường của mình đã làm lâu nay, và làm tốt hơn, đẳng cấp hơn? Phải chăng ẩn sau dự án sx ô tô này là câu hỏi lớn mà ai cũng cần biết và tương lai sẽ biết.
> 
> Mời cả nhà.
> ...


Bác này kỳ, sao cứ phải dậy người khác tiêu tiền của chính họ nhỉ

- Bác cho là với 3 tỷ thì đủ để các nhà khoa học VN hợp lại đề xuất một ý tưởng nào đó, có lợi ích gấp nhiều lần oto => vậy cụ thể nó là cái gì, và lợi ích như thế nào? hay cũng chỉ là cái lợi ích rất mơ hồ...

- Bác hỏi tại sao anh ý không phát triển sở trường lâu nay và làm tốt hơn những cái đã có? Vậy bác có biết sở trường của anh ý là gì không? Bác Vượng thành công từ Mỳ ăn liền, rồi chuyển đến BDS, theo bác chủ thì anh ý nên tập trung vào mảng nào, (mỳ ăn liền hay BDS)?

----------


## garynguyen

Em ngu ý..
- Em nghĩ mấy người kinh doanh họ chỉ làm cái gì kiếm được tiền cho họ thôi và đó là suy nghĩ tốt. Những người chúng ta kỳ vọng họ quan tâm là mấy bác ngồi ở Ba đình, nhưng các bác ấy tài năng và nhiệt huyết có hạn nên chúng ta mãi chả chịu phát triển được. 
- Các vấn đề khác chỉ là loby cho nó,  các bác nên quên đi cái gọi là "tự hào dân tộc" của các cụ ấy, nếu hàng hóa nó ổn thì chả cần dựa vào các cái đó nó cũng sẽ dần chinh phục ta, ngược lại thôi.
- Văn hóa đám đông của chúng ta thật kinh khủng và cộng động cư dân mạng rảnh dỗi cũng nhiều vô kể.
...
-> Anh em làm nghề kỹ thuật chúng ta như vậy càng có đất sống...Thanks

----------


## Diyodira

> các cụ toàn nói ở khía cạnh hơi dìm hàng, thiết nghĩ Huyndai, kia  cũng toàn công nghệ đức, rồi dần học hỏi làm từng thứ cho tốt...các cụ có kiến thức cũng nhờ học và đọc sách do mấy cụ cố học của người khác... hơn thế su thế của thế giới là mua bản quyền công nghệ, thuê làm, thuê lắp giáp theo ý tưởng của mình để ra sản phẩm của mình...thời đầu apple bán iphone thì chỉ duy nhất phần mềm họ tự phát triển thôi...vậy vinfast là rất thực tế họ chẳng có gì ngoài tiền....các cụ kêu lấy đồ người khác khắc tên mình là các cụ bảo thủ...máy cnc diy các cụ bảo của mình làm hỏi xem anh em mình làm từ cái gì nhí????


Bac nói không sai nhưng cũng rập khuôn cả, lần sau nhớ tìm hiểu kĩ, có thông tin gì mới thì hẳn nói, đừng luyên thuyên nhàm chán lắm, đấy:
Bac biết công nghệ ôtô của tụi Hàn nó bắt đầu từ khi nào không? Tương tự, quả táo là thằng đi đầu nha, nó là đột phá nhé, đây chính là điều tôi muốn nói đến, chứ đừng bon chen với thứ mà người khác đã làm rất tốt gần trăm năm nay, nhiêu đó thôi cố gắng hiểu.

----------


## Ga con

Có sản xuất là tốt rồi (được phần nào hay phần đó).

VN giờ cứ kêu nền kinh tế thị trường, đúng thị trường thật, toàn thấy thương mại chả thấy sản xuất mấy. Không có cái gốc thì khó bền được, nên ai sản xuất là em ủng hộ.

Thanks.

----------


## Diyodira

> Có sản xuất là tốt rồi (được phần nào hay phần đó).
> 
> VN giờ cứ kêu nền kinh tế thị trường, đúng thị trường thật, toàn thấy thương mại chả thấy sản xuất mấy. Không có cái gốc thì khó bền được, nên ai sản xuất là em ủng hổ.
> 
> Thanks.


 Ở đây mình dùng từ sx để vấn đề nó rõ ràng hơn mà chém, chứ sx con mẹ gì, thương mại là chính.

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác này kỳ, sao cứ phải dậy người khác tiêu tiền của chính họ nhí


Nói thật với bác tôi rất trân trọng và sẽ mang ơn ai chỉ tôi cách làm ăn, chỉ tôi cách tiêu tiền!

----------


## trungnguyenhp

Nếu mà SX được ô tô trong nước bán chỉ cần bằng giá bên nước ngoài  thôi ( ko bị đội thuế) thì dân được nhờ lắm lắm. Nhà nào cũng sắm 1 cái cho nó đỡ vất vả

----------


## audiophilevn

có những vấn đề thuộc về tầm vĩ mô hãy để cho các nhà hoạch định hoặc những người có đủ lực , tầm nhìn để thực hiện, ae mình toàn dân đen nói theo kiểu nào thì cũng chỉ là phỏng đoán ở góc nhìn của bản thân mình. Bấy h chả thằng nào ngồi nghiên cứu để chế tạo ra chiếc xe là như thế nào cả, đón đầu công nghệ, rồi dần dần chuyển giao công nghệ thành của mình, nó đòi hỏi chiến lược dài lâu. Nhìn vào anh 2 Tung của thì cũng hiểu, đến lúc đủ thực lực sẽ tạo ra cái của riêng họ, trước mắt góp nhặt công nghệ là chủ yếu. Thuận thiên mà làm thôi.

----------


## Diyodira

> có những vấn đề thuộc về tầm vĩ mô hãy để cho các nhà hoạch định hoặc những người có đủ lực , tầm nhìn để thực hiện, ae mình toàn dân đen nói theo kiểu nào thì cũng chỉ là phỏng đoán ở góc nhìn của bản thân mình. Bấy h chả thằng nào ngồi nghiên cứu để chế tạo ra chiếc xe là như thế nào cả, đón đầu công nghệ, rồi dần dần chuyển giao công nghệ thành của mình, nó đòi hỏi chiến lược dài lâu. Nhìn vào anh 2 Tung của thì cũng hiểu, đến lúc đủ thực lực sẽ tạo ra cái của riêng họ, trước mắt góp nhặt công nghệ là chủ yếu. Thuận thiên mà làm thôi.


Bác nói chí phải, anh Vin làm cũng có sai đâu, ở đây chúng ta chỉ nói trên quan điểm cá nhân thôi mà, chỉ thấy tiếc hùi hụi, liệu bao lâu nữa ảnh nắm được công nghệ, liệu bao lâu nửa anh đuổi kịp, cái này chắc đuổi hòai hổng thấy tới, chưa nói đến sự khác biệt và vượt trối.
Rât nhiều nước mức sống cao bậc nhất tg, thừa nền tảng để sx ôtô mà họ có cần sx ôtô đâu, giá như, giá như anh Vin mua máy móc công nghệ hiện đại, mướn chuyên gia xịn về dạy và nghiên cứu sx thuốc trị sida, trị ung thư có phải tuyệt kg.

----------


## Fusionvie

Haha, để cho vui em trả lời câu hỏi của bác chủ nhé

1. Vinfast có nên đầu tư sx oto không? Theo em là nên đầu tư, vì những lý do sau

+ Công nghệ: Bước đầu mua dây chuyền của các hãng xe nổi tiếng (dây chuyền 2nd). khẳng định luôn, nó không phải dây chuyền công nghệ mới nhất vì chẳng thằng nào ngu mà bán cái đó. Tuy nhiên, công nghệ cũ của thằng này, vẫn có thể mới hơn công nghệ mới của thằng khác. Bởi vì, những thằng đang đặt nhà máy sx lắp ráp oto tại Việt nam, chưa chắc nó đã mang công nghệ mới nhất sang cho dân Việt dùng, có ngu nó mới làm thế.

+ Từ công nghệ mua ban đầu, có thể nghiên cứu phát triển công nghệ mới cho mình và vượt đối thủ không? Có thể, nếu đối thủ đang thuê đội nghiên cứu phát triển A, mình cũng có thể thuê đội ngũ phát triển A về với mình hoặc một đội ngũ tương đương A, bằng cách nào? Bằng tiền, bằng chế độ, bằng chính sách, bằng chiến lược ....blabla... (Bằng chứng là đội ngũ nhân lực hiện thời của Vinfast đều được kéo từ các ông lớn trên TG, James B.Deluca từ GM motor, Võ Quang Huệ từ Bosch) Vậy bao lâu nữa đuổi kịp và vượt lên, cái này em chịu, nhưng cái đó sẽ không quan trọng nếu lợi nhuận cứ đều đều bỏ túi theo kế hoạch đã định.

----------


## Fusionvie

Em copy báo lá cải để cách bác đọc giải trí




> Báo Đức: VinFast và BMW mắc nợ một người
> Tờ Handelsblatt của Đức cho rằng câu chuyện của VinFast khởi nguồn từ chuỗi các hoạt động từ 1970, và VinFast lẫn BMW đều mắc nợ một người.
> 
> *Zing.vn giới thiệu bài viết trên tờ Handelsblatt của Đức nói về VinFast, công ty xe hơi đầu tiên của Việt Nam.
> 
> Việt Nam xây dựng thương hiệu xe hơi đầu tiên của mình. Công ty Đức đáp ứng các đơn hàng bạc tỷ. Trên tất cả, họ nợ một người.
> 
> Hai chiếc xe đặc biệt sẽ được giới thiệu vào ngày 1/10 ở triển lãm Paris Motor Show lần này. Chúng khác biệt khi đến từ đất nước chưa bao giờ có tiếng về sản xuất xe hơi. Với chiếc sedan và SUV mang thương hiệu Vinfast đó, mọi người thấy thông điệp: thương hiệu xe hơi đầu tiên của Việt Nam, chiếc xe đầu tiên được lắp ráp hoàn toàn tại nước này.
> 
> ...

----------


## Diyodira

Việc sx ôtô tạm cho là thừa giấy vẽ voi đi.

Mình thấy đường sắt vn còn ì ạch lạc hậu lắm nè, sao kg nghiên cứu làm cho nó chạy nhanh hơn đi, 500km/h chẳng hạn, chạy thẳng vô mấy chỗ dự án của anh Vin đó, xa xa mấy tp lớn xem có ai còn thích sống ở hà lội và hồ chứa mưa nữa kg?

----------


## Fusionvie

> Việc sx ôtô tạm cho là thừa giấy vẽ voi đi.
> 
> Mình thấy đường sắt vn còn ì ạch lạc hậu lắm nè, sao kg nghiên cứu làm cho nó chạy nhanh hơn đi, 500km/h chẳng hạn, chạy thẳng vô mấy chỗ dự án của anh Vin đó, xa xa mấy tp lớn xem có ai còn thích sống ở hà lội và hồ chứa mưa nữa kg?


Ha ha, bác lập dự án tiền khả thi đi, nếu người ta thấy hiệu quả họ sẽ đầu tư ngay. 

Làm đường sắt cao tốc thì quá đơn giản, và làm được ngay, nhưng quan trọng là không có lợi nhuận nên không ai bỏ tiền để đầu tư, chỉ có chờ nhà nước làm và bù lỗ.

----------


## terminaterx300

nói chung tầm chúng ta chém gió cho dzui thoai. còn quy mô của anh Vova thì khủng cmn khiếp lắm :v nhìn nhà xưởng ảnh đang xây dựng ở HP thì chấp hết toàn bộ cái gọi là nền CN oto ở VN cộng lại cũng méo có cửa đâu nên cũng đủ hiểu.

sx đúng nghĩa sx chứ méo phải lắp ráp chơi chơi đâu. con đường anh ấy đang đi giống giống mô hình mekong hay sangyong của HQ. còn chê thì cứ chê thoai :v ảnh chơi thật làm thật méo phải bốc phét đâu mà lo

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## terminaterx300

> Việc sx ôtô tạm cho là thừa giấy vẽ voi đi.
> 
> Mình thấy đường sắt vn còn ì ạch lạc hậu lắm nè, sao kg nghiên cứu làm cho nó chạy nhanh hơn đi, 500km/h chẳng hạn, chạy thẳng vô mấy chỗ dự án của anh Vin đó, xa xa mấy tp lớn xem có ai còn thích sống ở hà lội và hồ chứa mưa nữa kg?


quan điểm thằng tiền tỷ khác thằng chục hàng tỷ nó thế đóa  :Big Grin:  còn đường sắt bắc nam chắc méo thơm bằng oto nên ảnh méo thích chơi. làm đường sắt mà ngon tý thoai, khổ rộng ra tý thoai chứ chưa cần cao tốc 500kmh thì cũng ngon lắm oài. bớt dc xe cont đường dài.

đường sắt trên cao ảnh cũng măm me vài tuyến ở thủ đô ấy có phải ko đâu :v

----------


## Diyodira

> nói chung tầm chúng ta chém gió cho dzui thoai. còn quy mô của anh Vova thì khủng cmn khiếp lắm :v nhìn nhà xưởng ảnh đang xây dựng ở HP thì chấp hết toàn bộ cái gọi là nền CN oto ở VN cộng lại cũng méo có cửa đâu nên cũng đủ hiểu.
> 
> sx đúng nghĩa sx chứ méo phải lắp ráp chơi chơi đâu. con đường anh ấy đang đi giống giống mô hình mekong hay sangyong của HQ. còn chê thì cứ chê thoai :v ảnh chơi thật làm thật méo phải bốc phét đâu mà lo



Hi hi, nhà máy thép hàng vạn tỷ chỉ có họat động thôi mà còn đắp chiếu thì nói chi cái nhà xưởng rỗng tuếch, vài phòng lab vối mấy em robot và chủ yếu là truyền thông nổ thì nghĩa lý gì, chưa có gì gọi là...  Nhé! Thôi chúng ta chờ xem

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hi hi, nhà máy thép hàng vạn tỷ chỉ có họat động thôi mà còn đắp chiếu thì nói chi cái nhà xưởng rỗng tuếch, vài phòng lab vối mấy em robot và chủ yếu là truyền thông nổ thì nghĩa lý gì, chưa có gì gọi là...  Nhé! Thôi chúng ta chờ xem


uhm, chờ nó lên full line robot thì nín thoai, khân phục àh  :Cool:  

rỗng tuếch cũng là tiền, nó gấp vạn lần bốc phét là cái chắc.

----------

Nguyen Tuan

----------


## Diyodira

> uhm, chờ nó lên full line robot thì nín thoai, khân phục àh  
> 
> rỗng tuếch cũng là tiền, nó gấp vạn lần bốc phét là cái chăc.


Đúng thật là cái xứ sở bốc phét, làm thì ít nổ thì nhiều, như bomphone là cùng chứ gì, lạ gì cái xứ sở võ mồm.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Đúng thật là cái xứ sở bốc phét, làm thì ít nổ thì nhiều, như bomphone là cùng chứ gì, lạ gì cái xứ sở võ mồm.


bác tự nhận ở xứ võ mồm, bốc phét thì khác nào bác cũng bốc phét. mà em thấy cũng đúng  :Big Grin:

----------

Nguyen Tuan

----------


## hoahong102

10...10.102

----------


## hoahong102

> Bac nói không sai nhưng cũng rập khuôn cả, lần sau nhớ tìm hiểu kĩ, có thông tin gì mới thì hẳn nói, đừng luyên thuyên nhàm chán lắm, đấy:
> Bac biết công nghệ ôtô của tụi Hàn nó bắt đầu từ khi nào không? Tương tự, quả táo là thằng đi đầu nha, nó là đột phá nhé, đây chính là điều tôi muốn nói đến, chứ đừng bon chen với thứ mà người khác đã làm rất tốt gần trăm năm nay, nhiêu đó thôi cố gắng hiểu.


Bác mới là người ăn nói hàm hồ, trong tự chuyện của ông chủ huyndai và stivejob, ông chủ huyndai là nông dân 3 lần chốn nhà lên tỉnh làm. Thuê, lúc đầu đi làm thuê, được chủ tin cho luôm cửa hàng buôn gạo, rồi sửa xe, thầu xây dựng mãi sau có tiền mới mua công nghệ rồi làm oto(lúc đó ở hàn quốc oto với người hàn cũng giống cái đèn gì mà treo ngược trên trần ko cần dầu cũng sáng) , lúc làm. Oto ông nàu cũng làm cực nhanh, nhưng cũng mất 5hay6 năm gì đấy, một lần xuống công trường mệt quá ngủ gật phi xe xuống biển may ko chết...chứ ko thì làm gì có huyndai santafe mà em mơ ước nhưng chưa có tiền mua.... các hãng xe hàn đều câu người tài của các hãng xe đức, nên ngôn ngữ thiết kế hiện đại có nét giống xe đức, ssangjong mua máy mẹc,.... Cái iphone mà cụ bảo tiên phong, xin lỗi nó chỉ làm tốt nhất những thứ đang có, cảm ứng trước đó có O2, palm, linh kiện gần như mua 100%, công nghệ cũng đi mua bản quyền, hầu như là lắp ghép, đời đầu iphone chả khác cái O2 mấy, nhưng đẹp hơn, chụp ản đẹp hơn, mượt hơn, chưa có kho ứng dụng, chỉ có lèo tèo mấy cái app... minh từng mua 1 cái bên mỹ gủi về và phải mua code 30usd để unlock.. Chính stivejob nói ông ấy ko phát minh ra thứ gì... Cụ đã ko thức thời thì nói ít thôi, ko có dẫn chứng dc thì đừng cãi cùn

----------


## Fusionvie

> Đúng thật là cái xứ sở bốc phét, làm thì ít nổ thì nhiều, như bomphone là cùng chứ gì, lạ gì cái xứ sở võ mồm.


Bác càng nói càng hồ đồ, cố đấm ăn xôi, bác chịu khó tìm hiểu thông tin rồi hãy chém tiếp.

Dự án này là sx thực sự, chứ không phải CKD, thương mại lèo toè như mấy ông được gọi là đang sx oto tại Việt nam, còn Bphone tuổi gì mà so sánh

Điểm sáng nhất của Vin là chọn cách đứng trên vai người khổng lồ, để chiến luôn chứ không phải chọn cách học bò, rồi mới học chạy.

1. Động cơ: mua lại bản thiết kế N20 của BMW, sau đó thuê tối ưu lại và sx tại nhà máy ở cát hải, trên dây chuyền mua lại của BMW.
2. Hộp số, dẫn động: liên kết với ZF xây dựng một nhà máy bên cạnh nhà máy chính
3. Ngoại thất: Thuê hãng Italia thiết kế mới, chế tạo tại Vinfast

Trong 3 thông tin trên, nếu bác thấy sai, hoặc cho là như thế vẫn chưa thể gọi là sx tại VN thì hãy phản biện nhé.

----------


## Fusionvie

Em có thằng bạn làm về quản lý sx, vừa rồi cũng đầu quân cho Vinfast, lươing đâu cũng ngót trăm củ(net), vừa rồi thấy cũng sang Đức một thời gian, nó bảo là Vin làm thật chứ không nổ. Còn người ngoài như mình thì chỉ đọc thông tin rồi chém cho vui thôi, chứ biết gì đâu mà ti toe. Trong cái diễn đàn này, toàn anh em kỹ thuật là chủ yếu, nên áp dụng cái tư duy kỹ thuật vào tư duy kinh tế là ko ổn. Cỡ tỷ phú đồng trump thì nó khác hẳn, không cần biết sâu về kỹ thuật, nhưng trong tay ông ấy, nếu cần sẽ có những chuyên gia kỹ thuật hàng đầu thế giới, trong mọi lĩnh vực, mà là chuyên gia thực sự, chứ ko phải chuyên gia kỹ thuật bàn phím.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## audiophilevn

ôi giời! các bác chém chuyện không đâu, có người tạo nền tảng là phai cảm thấy tự hào rồi, đang có vấn đề còn nóng hơn mà các bác không quan tâm

----------


## terminaterx300

trời đựu là đhttps://vnexpress.net/tin-tuc/oto-xe...m-3818792.html

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> uhm, chờ nó lên full line robot thì nín thoai, khân phục àh  
> 
> rỗng tuếch cũng là tiền, nó gấp vạn lần bốc phét là cái chắc.


Em thấy nó nhập 2000 con robot về đang chờ lắp rồi bác ơi, làm thật chứ chả đùa.

----------


## Diyodira

đúng là cái xứ sở hồ đồ, cô đấm ăn xôi, tôi nói trúng tim quá mà lồng lộn lên, phát ra là biết xứ xở dựa hơi con ông này cháu bà nọ, bạn thằng này quen thằng kia, lạ gì xứ sở bầy đàn.
không cần phải đao to búa lớn đâu, cứ chờ xem rồi phục chứ có gì đâu, mỗi cái tội là một đất nước nghèo sơ xác mà cứ bốc phét, kêu cho to vào, khi nào thấy xe Vin chạy ngoài đường thì hang ăn theo, bây giờ toàn là ở đẩu ở đâu không mà mấy ông giỏi mơ quá vậy, cố mà cải, phải biết lượng cơm gắp mắm nha mấy cưng, ông nào ở trên nói "nội lực như cức" là đúng đó, ở đó đi bợ đít nó đi, nó nắm mũi dắt đâu đi đó, rồi nó nhả cho chút chút, xong nó chờ xạt nghiệp rồi mua rẻ lại xong, nhiêu thôi tự hiểu, mấy cưng chỉ nghe rồi tự xướng thôi, đừng cải cố.

còn robot hà, nếu mà qua tây thì thấy như cát xa mạt, vô nhiều nhà xưởng thấy xếp hàng như quân nguyên, cách đây hàng chục năm mà vẫn mới cáu, còn cưng có tiền hả? có tiền thì mua tiên cũng được nhưng mua cái công nghệ mà để sánh bằng quốc gia của anh thì còn lâu, đừng nằm mơ cưng, anh cho mầy công nghệ cách đây khoỏang hơn chục năm là may lắm rồi, àh mà anh có nói công nghệ mới nhất thì bố mầy cũng chả biết!!! giờ cưng biết nỗi khổ của dốt nát, lệ thuộc mà cứ đua đòi chưa???

----------


## terminaterx300

nội lực như cứt nên mới phải đi mua lại công nghệ. thoai còn vài tháng nữa ấy mà. có lâu gì đâu mà lo, chém gió tiếp thoai  :Cool:

----------


## Diyodira

> nội lực như cứt nên mới phải đi mua lại công nghệ. thoai còn vài tháng nữa ấy mà. có lâu gì đâu mà lo, chém gió tiếp thoai


mua công nghệ thì thế nào? tự hiểu nha, vậy cái gì cũng nền tảng trước, đừng đu trên ngọn, bao nhiêu siêu dự án đắp chiếu đấy, không thì phải đội vốn để nuôi nó đấy, vận hành còn chưa xong mà, giờ còn thích đi trên dây điện mới chết!!!

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác mới là người ăn nói hàm hồ, trong tự chuyện của ông chủ huyndai và stivejob, ông chủ huyndai là nông dân 3 lần chốn nhà lên tỉnh làm. Thuê, lúc đầu đi làm thuê, được chủ tin cho luôm cửa hàng buôn gạo, rồi sửa xe, thầu xây dựng mãi sau có tiền mới mua công nghệ rồi làm oto(lúc đó ở hàn quốc oto với người hàn cũng giống cái đèn gì mà treo ngược trên trần ko cần dầu cũng sáng) , lúc làm. Oto ông nàu cũng làm cực nhanh, nhưng cũng mất 5hay6 năm gì đấy, một lần xuống công trường mệt quá ngủ gật phi xe xuống biển may ko chết...chứ ko thì làm gì có huyndai santafe mà em mơ ước nhưng chưa có tiền mua.... các hãng xe hàn đều câu người tài của các hãng xe đức, nên ngôn ngữ thiết kế hiện đại có nét giống xe đức, ssangjong mua máy mẹc,.... Cái iphone mà cụ bảo tiên phong, xin lỗi nó chỉ làm tốt nhất những thứ đang có, cảm ứng trước đó có O2, palm, linh kiện gần như mua 100%, công nghệ cũng đi mua bản quyền, hầu như là lắp ghép, đời đầu iphone chả khác cái O2 mấy, nhưng đẹp hơn, chụp ản đẹp hơn, mượt hơn, chưa có kho ứng dụng, chỉ có lèo tèo mấy cái app... minh từng mua 1 cái bên mỹ gủi về và phải mua code 30usd để unlock.. Chính stivejob nói ông ấy ko phát minh ra thứ gì... Cụ đã ko thức thời thì nói ít thôi, ko có dẫn chứng dc thì đừng cãi cùn


tôi đâu nói cách làm, tôi nó nó là bức phát ờ thời kỳ sơ khai mà, còn otô người ta   đã làm tốt hàng trăm năm rồi còn bon chen làm rì, nếu ồng làm xe otô bay thì đâu có topic này, tư duy chút đi bạn, bập bẹ abc thấy mệt quá.

----------


## Fusionvie

@all: em stop tranh luận, đỡ mất hòa khí 4r

----------


## hoahong102

> tôi đâu nói cách làm, tôi nó nó là bức phát ờ thời kỳ sơ khai mà, còn otô người ta   đã làm tốt hàng trăm năm rồi còn bon chen làm rì, nếu ồng làm xe otô bay thì đâu có topic này, tư duy chút đi bạn, bập bẹ abc thấy mệt quá.


cu nói thì phải biết hãng nói, sơ khai hàn quốc có tý gì là công nghiệp oto? lại còn hàng trăm năm cái gì, trước huyndai lúc hàn quốc đánh nhau triều tiên 1953 thì cả hàn quốc ko có công ty nào có tý gọi là cơ khí công nghiệp kể cả quốc phòng nói gì đến oto
đến nhật bản dù công nghiệp quốc phòng giỏi ông honda tít sau chiến tranh thế giới thứ nhất , còn cắp sách sang học lại bên đức....

nói phét ko kiến thức ko có tý minh họa nào thực tế là biết ngay, trăm năm nền tảng cái con khỉ...ngoại trừ anh đức pháp mỹ

nói thêm để cu biết nếu tầm năm 1945 so sánh thì hàn quốc cửa dưới so với nam việt nam

----------


## Diyodira

> cu nói thì phải biết hãng nói, sơ khai hàn quốc có tý gì là công nghiệp oto? lại còn hàng trăm năm cái gì, trước huyndai lúc hàn quốc đánh nhau triều tiên 1953 thì cả hàn quốc ko có công ty nào có tý gọi là cơ khí công nghiệp kể cả quốc phòng nói gì đến oto
> đến nhật bản dù công nghiệp quốc phòng giỏi ông honda tít sau chiến tranh thế giới thứ nhất , còn cắp sách sang học lại bên đức....
> 
> nói phét ko kiến thức ko có tý minh họa nào thực tế là biết ngay, trăm năm nền tảng cái con khỉ...ngoại trừ anh đức pháp mỹ


cảm ơn anh hùng phím và google, tks

----------


## hoahong102

bàn phím hay gg thì cũng biết để nói đúng, chứ nói suông nói sai người ta bảo xxx lại còn lắm mồm, trong chiến trang TG II hàn quốc bị nhật chiếm đóng bắt gái đi phục vụ lính, hàn quốc có khác gì việt nam, sau mỹ chiếm bảo hộ nam hàn từ ấy mới có tý ...Oto họ làm cũng đi mua bản quyền về dần học rồi làm tốt, mới chỉ vài chục năm thôi...chứ Hàn quốc nền tảng cái gì, ông ko biết toàn đoán mò nói phét không biết dơ

----------


## terminaterx300

> mua công nghệ thì thế nào? tự hiểu nha, vậy cái gì cũng nền tảng trước, đừng đu trên ngọn, bao nhiêu siêu dự án đắp chiếu đấy, không thì phải đội vốn để nuôi nó đấy, vận hành còn chưa xong mà, giờ còn thích đi trên dây điện mới chết!!!


thằng nhà nước thì đúng chứ thằng Vova thì tuổi chồn với nó. ahihi

----------


## truongkiet

Uýnh nhau đi hehhe

----------


## Diyodira

> bàn phím hay gg thì cũng biết để nói đúng, chứ nói suông nói sai người ta bảo xxx lại còn lắm mồm, trong chiến trang TG II hàn quốc bị nhật chiếm đóng bắt gái đi phục vụ lính, hàn quốc có khác gì việt nam, sau mỹ chiếm bảo hộ nam hàn từ ấy mới có tý ...Oto họ làm cũng đi mua bản quyền về dần học rồi làm tốt, mới chỉ vài chục năm thôi...chứ Hàn quốc nền tảng cái gì, ông ko biết toàn đoán mò nói phét không biết dơ


giỏi, 10 điểm cưng

----------


## hoahong102

> giỏi, 10 điểm cưng


Để dc chấm điểm thì cần tồi thiểu hơn người ta, tự cho mình quyền ấy ko biết dơ

----------


## ktshung

Mấy anh chưa giàu làm ơn đừng dạy mấy người rất giàu cách làm giàu...
Mấy anh giàu rồi làm ơn tận hưởng thành quả của mình đi, để thiên hạ tự tính việc của họ...
Mấy anh chưa giàu mà không có nhu cầu làm giàu càng đừng nên bàn, vì mục đích cuộc đời họ khác mấy anh...
Tranh luận cho vui khác tranh luận cho mất vui đó mấy bác à

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Khoa C3

Cãi nhau làm đếch gì cho mệt đầu. Em đi kiếm mối làm zig cho nhà máy Vin đây.

----------


## Diyodira

> Để dc chấm điểm thì cần tồi thiểu hơn người ta, tự cho mình quyền ấy ko biết dơ


anh thấy cưng tài năng nổi trội đó, sớm muộn gì google cũng cấp bằng cho cưng thôi, thần tượng cưng quá chời

----------


## hoahong102

Nói phét bị móc mẽ nên cùn, xưng anh chắc có đủ tuổi?

----------


## Diyodira

> Nói phét bị móc mẽ nên cùn, xưng anh chắc có đủ tuổi?


cố lên cưng ơi, chút nữa thôi, sẽ được nhận huân chương của hội liên hiệp phụ nữ đó, nhiều giải thưởng quá, ngưỡng mộ, ngưỡng mộ người đàn bà thép của năm


tụi nhỏ bây giờ ngồi đồng luyện gúc gồ tốt quá nên thấy chúng nó giỏi thiệt, tự tin hẳn, bị chúng nó bóc mẻ cái một, thế mới khiếp, chắc phải tìm hiểu xem gúc gồ là cái răng, kẻo tụt hậu

----------


## suu_tam

Chỉ cần thấy khởi động VINFAST chiêu mộ Deluca và ông Huệ là đủ biết việc như mình ngồi đây chém gió là thừa hơi rồi.

----------


## biết tuốt

hồi bom phôn ra đời ae cũng cải nhau như mổ bò  y như hôm nay, em cũng nằm trong số người cho rằng b phone chết yểu và đến bây giờ tạm thời thấy đúng  :Big Grin:   số lượng bán ra chắc chả đủ nuôi bộ máy , bỏ đi thì quê quá , nhất lại là người có tiếng thì tự ái càng cao vút ngàn , và đang cố nuôi 1 sản phẩm thất bại 
sản phẩm của a V sống được hay không phải xem giá rổ của nó thế nào đã có cạnh tranh được k đã, chứ bên Hàn , bền tàu  chả có mấy cty  y chang a v , cũng cộng tác với BMW cuối cùng tèo  vì bán đắt quá

----------


## hoahong102

> cố lên cưng ơi, chút nữa thôi, sẽ được nhận huân chương của hội liên hiệp phụ nữ đó, nhiều giải thưởng quá, ngưỡng mộ, ngưỡng mộ người đàn bà thép của năm
> 
> 
> tụi nhỏ bây giờ ngồi đồng luyện gúc gồ tốt quá nên thấy chúng nó giỏi thiệt, tự tin hẳn, bị chúng nó bóc mẻ cái một, thế mới khiếp, chắc phải tìm hiểu xem gúc gồ là cái răng, kẻo tụt hậu


đứa nào nói vô căn cứ, nói phét đéo biết gì, nói ngu còn cãi cùn đứa ấy là đàn bà chổng đít

----------


## Tuanlm

Diễn đàn gần giống như lều báo vnexpress.

----------

ktshung

----------


## Diyodira

> đứa nào nói vô căn cứ, nói phét đéo biết gì, nói ngu còn cãi cùn đứa ấy là đàn bà chổng đít



cưng lại đoạt thêm cup của tạp chí playboy dòi, hát trích, hát trít   :Smile:

----------


## audiophilevn

topic này nên được closed ở đây!

----------

ktshung

----------


## Nam CNC

đây là góc thư giãn xả stress chém gió mà , mạnh lên anh em , bung lụa đê .

----------


## hungson1986

Đỏ tiến mời các bác

----------


## kzam

Em thấy Vinfast thực chất sẽ làm OEM hơn là ODM. Ngay cả như Trường Hải sx xe cho KIA, Mazda, Hyundai, mới đây là BMW cũng chưa tự bán xe của mình. Theo em là vì Trường Hải tuy nổi tiếng là nsx xe ở VN nhưng brand về xe riêng thì khá yếu và nếu có xuất xe ra chưa chắc người dùng đã mua. Nếu làm xe tầm thấp thì giá ko chênh lệch mấy, làm tầm trung thì ai sẽ mua?

Vấn đề là ở Việt Nam ko sản xuất lốc máy, dù chính phủ tạo nhiều ưu đãi để cho các doanh nghiệp FDI đầu tư nhưng nó éo chuyển cái món đó vào VN. Vì cái đặc biệt nhất bị chuyển giá ra ngoài, chả vì thế và bao nhiêu năm nay dân Việt cứ è cổ mua xe cao tận 300%. Cho nên một DN làm OEM động cơ ở VN là một lợi thế lớn về thuế, từ đó chính phủ bóp cổ những thằng FDI lâu nay cứ dựa vào công nghệ mà chèn ép ngược. Cứ mỗi lần có động thái là cha con nó ú òa cả cái hiệp hội xe, nếu gọi là lỗ thì người VN lỗ kép. Và em nghĩ là với một người đã tạo điều kiện cho Trường Hải thành công, thì khả năng thủ tướng sẽ support nhiệt tình cho Vinfast.

Năm xưa, Doosan vốn chẳng có tiếng tăm gì, nhờ mua license máy MAN về vừa làm vừa độ mà nay là một trong những NSX động cơ lớn nhất thế giới. Daewoo liên doanh với GM để xuất xe chạy trên gầm xe Mỹ. Vinfast lại học cả 2, thứ gì người ta research rồi thì mua luôn, rồi phát triển lên. Đặc biệt là bác Vượng đầu tư kiểu Mỹ, dựng luôn 1 cái nhà máy theo công nghệ mới nhất, khá là chịu chơi nhưng không biết có bị vỡ mồm như Tesla ko.

Theo như em biết thì ở Hải Phòng nó đã có 1 phòng nghiên cứu về công nghệ oto các bác ạ. Cái này là lúc em đang học cái phần mềm Ansys thì ông thầy bảo có 1 thời gian thầy ra đây training cho một lượng kỹ sư chất lượng cao. Phòng này khoản tầm 200 người và làm cho Nissan, Honda... mô phỏng các thiết bị 3D và chạy thử trong môi trường ảo. Em thì không làm ngành cơ khí ô tô, nhưng lúc đó nghe thầy nói xong thì cũng tiếc kiểu : người mình làm nhưng ứng dụng cho người ta.



> Việc sx ôtô tạm cho là thừa giấy vẽ voi đi.
> 
> Mình thấy đường sắt vn còn ì ạch lạc hậu lắm nè, sao kg nghiên cứu làm cho nó chạy nhanh hơn đi, 500km/h chẳng hạn, chạy thẳng vô mấy chỗ dự án của anh Vin đó, xa xa mấy tp lớn xem có ai còn thích sống ở hà lội và hồ chứa mưa nữa kg?


 Đường sắt phải nhà nước làm nhưng giá thành sẽ rất chát đảm bảo nợ công tăng vùn vụt. Đến cả Nhật chạy shinkansen vẫn vỡ mồm ra vì phải chạy toa rỗng ở những địa phương nhu cầu yếu. Còn doanh nghiệp người ta dùng tiền đi đầu tư phải kiếm tiền về, ko có tỷ suất lợi nhuận cao thì chẳng bỏ công để làm. Lâu nay Vin lấy tiền từ bất động sản vốn chẳng có ích gì cho xã hội, rồi giờ chuyển vào sản xuất thì đó là việc tốt.

----------


## ktshung

> Đỏ tiến mời các bác


Xe đỏ qua chân tượng chiếu, tượng buộc ăn lên che mặt tướng, xe sau qua giữ tốt 7, xanh hết nhúc nhích. Đúng ko bác

----------


## Fusionvie

> Xe đỏ qua chân tượng chiếu, tượng buộc ăn lên che mặt tướng, xe sau qua giữ tốt 7, xanh hết nhúc nhích. Đúng ko bác


Xanh phanh tượng cản mặt xe, giữ chốt 7 được không bác

----------


## ktshung

> Xanh phanh tượng cản mặt xe, giữ chốt 7 được không bác


Hehehe đúng kiến thức còn nông cạn, để nghĩ tiếp hầu bác

----------


## audiophilevn

kéo con xe qua trái giữ không cho con tốt xanh tiến xuống là được, đỏ thắng.

----------


## Fusionvie

> kéo con xe qua trái giữ không cho con tốt xanh tiến xuống là được, đỏ thắng.


Xe không cho chốt xuống thì chốt 3 bình 4 chiếu, mã đỏ bắt buộc ăn về, chốt 5 tấn 1 chiếu hết

Với thế này, chỉ cần chiếu hy sinh hai con xe, sau đó kéo pháo về chân tịnh là đỏ thắng

----------


## audiophilevn

> Xe không cho chốt xuống thì chốt 3 bình 4 chiếu, mã đỏ bắt buộc ăn về, chốt 5 tấn 1 chiếu hết
> 
> Với thế này, chỉ cần chiếu hy sinh hai con xe, sau đó kéo pháo về chân tịnh là đỏ thắng


mình tính hơi nhầm, hy sinh con xe chiếu tướng, buộc tịnh ăn lên, rồi kéo xe qua giữ tốt trái, đỏ thắng

----------


## Fusionvie

> mình tính hơi nhầm, hy sinh con xe chiếu tướng, buộc tịnh ăn lên, rồi kéo xe qua giữ tốt trái, đỏ thắng


Thì giống cách đi của bác ktshung ở trên. Bác qua giữ chốt thì em phanh tịnh lên cản

----------


## hoahong102

> Em thấy Vinfast thực chất sẽ làm OEM hơn là ODM. Ngay cả như Trường Hải sx xe cho KIA, Mazda, Hyundai, mới đây là BMW cũng chưa tự bán xe của mình. Theo em là vì Trường Hải tuy nổi tiếng là nsx xe ở VN nhưng brand về xe riêng thì khá yếu và nếu có xuất xe ra chưa chắc người dùng đã mua. Nếu làm xe tầm thấp thì giá ko chênh lệch mấy, làm tầm trung thì ai sẽ mua?
> 
> Vấn đề là ở Việt Nam ko sản xuất lốc máy, dù chính phủ tạo nhiều ưu đãi để cho các doanh nghiệp FDI đầu tư nhưng nó éo chuyển cái món đó vào VN. Vì cái đặc biệt nhất bị chuyển giá ra ngoài, chả vì thế và bao nhiêu năm nay dân Việt cứ è cổ mua xe cao tận 300%. Cho nên một DN làm OEM động cơ ở VN là một lợi thế lớn về thuế, từ đó chính phủ bóp cổ những thằng FDI lâu nay cứ dựa vào công nghệ mà chèn ép ngược. Cứ mỗi lần có động thái là cha con nó ú òa cả cái hiệp hội xe, nếu gọi là lỗ thì người VN lỗ kép. Và em nghĩ là với một người đã tạo điều kiện cho Trường Hải thành công, thì khả năng thủ tướng sẽ support nhiệt tình cho Vinfast.
> 
> Năm xưa, Doosan vốn chẳng có tiếng tăm gì, nhờ mua license máy MAN về vừa làm vừa độ mà nay là một trong những NSX động cơ lớn nhất thế giới. Daewoo liên doanh với GM để xuất xe chạy trên gầm xe Mỹ. Vinfast lại học cả 2, thứ gì người ta research rồi thì mua luôn, rồi phát triển lên. Đặc biệt là bác Vượng đầu tư kiểu Mỹ, dựng luôn 1 cái nhà máy theo công nghệ mới nhất, khá là chịu chơi nhưng không biết có bị vỡ mồm như Tesla ko.
> 
> Theo như em biết thì ở Hải Phòng nó đã có 1 phòng nghiên cứu về công nghệ oto các bác ạ. Cái này là lúc em đang học cái phần mềm Ansys thì ông thầy bảo có 1 thời gian thầy ra đây training cho một lượng kỹ sư chất lượng cao. Phòng này khoản tầm 200 người và làm cho Nissan, Honda... mô phỏng các thiết bị 3D và chạy thử trong môi trường ảo. Em thì không làm ngành cơ khí ô tô, nhưng lúc đó nghe thầy nói xong thì cũng tiếc kiểu : người mình làm nhưng ứng dụng cho người ta.
> 
>  Đường sắt phải nhà nước làm nhưng giá thành sẽ rất chát đảm bảo nợ công tăng vùn vụt. Đến cả Nhật chạy shinkansen vẫn vỡ mồm ra vì phải chạy toa rỗng ở những địa phương nhu cầu yếu. Còn doanh nghiệp người ta dùng tiền đi đầu tư phải kiếm tiền về, ko có tỷ suất lợi nhuận cao thì chẳng bỏ công để làm. Lâu nay Vin lấy tiền từ bất động sản vốn chẳng có ích gì cho xã hội, rồi giờ chuyển vào sản xuất thì đó là việc tốt.


Theo báo đăng thì vinfast sản xuất luôn động cơ ở việtnam, mua bản quyền của bmw,... Mà tìm hiểu sâu hơn về oto thì giờ đây yếu tố ngoại hình, nội thất, tính năng cũng ko kém phần so với động cơ, ý kiến cá nhân của mình khi mua xe thì ưu tiên lần lượt, nội thất, ngoại hình, trang bị , rồi mới so hơn thua động cơ

----------


## khoa.address

Mấy em robot kia có bác nào biết nó sử dụng hộp giảm tốc gì ko ah, và thời gian khấu hao là bao lâu nhỉ, em chỉ mong chờ đến ngày 50% chúng nó về bãi chợ giời HN và 50% về bãi Q8. Hehehe, còn lại ko quan tâm.

----------


## suu_tam

> Mấy em robot kia có bác nào biết nó sử dụng hộp giảm tốc gì ko ah, và thời gian khấu hao là bao lâu nhỉ, em chỉ mong chờ đến ngày 50% chúng nó về bãi chợ giời HN và 50% về bãi Q8. Hehehe, còn lại ko quan tâm.


Nếu mà nhà máy nó cháy thì sẽ nhanh về Văn Môn thôi ạ.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Em thấy Vinfast thực chất sẽ làm OEM hơn là ODM. Ngay cả như Trường Hải sx xe cho KIA, Mazda, Hyundai, mới đây là BMW cũng chưa tự bán xe của mình. Theo em là vì Trường Hải tuy nổi tiếng là nsx xe ở VN nhưng brand về xe riêng thì khá yếu và nếu có xuất xe ra chưa chắc người dùng đã mua. Nếu làm xe tầm thấp thì giá ko chênh lệch mấy, làm tầm trung thì ai sẽ mua?
> 
> Vấn đề là ở Việt Nam ko sản xuất lốc máy, dù chính phủ tạo nhiều ưu đãi để cho các doanh nghiệp FDI đầu tư nhưng nó éo chuyển cái món đó vào VN. Vì cái đặc biệt nhất bị chuyển giá ra ngoài, chả vì thế và bao nhiêu năm nay dân Việt cứ è cổ mua xe cao tận 300%. Cho nên một DN làm OEM động cơ ở VN là một lợi thế lớn về thuế, từ đó chính phủ bóp cổ những thằng FDI lâu nay cứ dựa vào công nghệ mà chèn ép ngược. Cứ mỗi lần có động thái là cha con nó ú òa cả cái hiệp hội xe, nếu gọi là lỗ thì người VN lỗ kép. Và em nghĩ là với một người đã tạo điều kiện cho Trường Hải thành công, thì khả năng thủ tướng sẽ support nhiệt tình cho Vinfast.


Thaco thì đúng là ko có tuổi để đú với Vin đâu. tiền ko nhiều, vay là chính. cơ bản kèo này hơn hoàn toàn vì tiền quá nhiều

----------


## hanasimitai

Các thím chém vừa thôi. Các thím mà hiểu được tỉ phú thì các thím trở thành tỉ phú lâu rồi. Qoay về với cái máng lợn đựoc rồi đấy.

----------

Gamo, ktshung

----------


## Diyodira

Hi hi ...

Vậy là Vin cũng có đủ các xe từ nhỏ đến lớn, từ bình dân đến cao cấp để đáp ứng nhu cầu của dân Việt rồi đấy, và có thêm xe điện 2 bánh nữa.

mình có thắc mắc là không hiểu nhà máy đang setup, robot đang ngổn ngang vậy thì Vin có quá tự tin để chào hàng và nhận hợp đồng đặt hàng không? thôi thì bỏ qua luôn khâu sản xuất đi, cứ cho là sẽ có hàng mang thương hiệu Vin đáp ứng ngay và luôn cho khách hàng, vậy câu hỏi đặt ra là hàng này xuất xứ từ đâu? chất lượng ra sao? trong khi một thương hiệu mới toanh và là của Vn, liệu người Vn có đủ giàu và có sức mạnh dân tộc mãnh liệt để mà xuống tiền không cần suy nghĩ để ủng hộ Vin?

Vậy cuối cùng Vin cũng là nhà buôn xe chăng? căng nhỉ?

----------


## CKD

Quan điểm của em, một thằng đi wave tàu là:
- mua hàng theo chất lượng và niềm tin. Không phải vì nó là made in vn. Tất nhiên, người việt ủng hộ thương hiệu việt, nhưng không thể mù quáng được. Kiểu như bphone, nếu chất lượng và giá hợp lý + hậu mãi + khẵng định được chất lượng thì mua. Cái này hơi khó và mâu thuẩn tẹo vì khẵng định chất lượng với thương hiệu mới là khó. Nếu bphone giới thiệu máy được oem của một hẵng nào có tiếng cũng ok.
- Vin sản xuất hay lắp ráp hay oem thì cũng chã sao. Miễn giá và trang bị hợp lý là được. Riêng cái oto thì chẵng mấy cái xe mà chỉ dùng riêng của thằng nào. Công nghệ trên đó đa phần mua qua lại với nhau. Nên xe Vin dùng động cơ của hàn, túi khí của nhật, hộp số của ford v.v... thì cũng bình thường. Em chỉ sợ tất cả mấy cái món đó made in vn thôi.
- Vin mua lại GMvn, biến hệ thống này thành hệ thống service của Vin thì căn bản là ok khâu dịch vụ sau bán hàng rồi. Không quá lo lắng mua xe về hỏng bảo trì ở đâu.
- Mỗi tội cách bán hàng là em thấy giống bán bất động sản, hoặc định vị thương hiệu quá cao. Mới có cái mẫu thôi mà đã chào bán kiểu hứa với hẹn  :Smile: 

Một chút nhận định về giá bán, 2 mẫu thuộc lớp C thì em không so đo. Mẫu lớp A thì thấy giá tốt so với các hiệu khác về option xe. Nhưng chưa có xe thật hay tổng quát là mượn cái xe về gắn cái logo vào thì bảo xe mình lắp ráp e là không tạo đủ niềm tin nên có nhiều gạch trên các trang mạng về oto.
Em nghĩ mọi việc sẽ tốt hơn khi Vin công bố nhiều thông tin hơn về chiếc xe. Ví dụ động cơ và hộp số CVT là công nghệ của thằng nào. Và công nghệ thời điểm nào. Hầu hết hộp số CVT trước đây vài năm đều dính nhiều lỗi, nhưng gần đây thì thấy đaz khắc phục ổn hết rồi.
Một yếu tố khác em quan tâm là chỉ số tiêu thụ nhiên liệu. Xăng vn không rẻ nên nhà nghèo mà nuôi xe uống xăng như uống bia thì chết.

----------


## suu_tam

Nếu theo các thông tin và thông số và giá bán hiện tại thì xe của họ đang là ngon bổ rẻ nhất.
Nhưng đọc các bình luận trên các báo thì thấy rất nhiều người vỡ mộng bởi vì mong muốn có những cái xe rẻ còn 1/2 hay 1/3 giá các xe thị trường. Quả là các vị đó ảo tưởng.

----------


## CKD

Dù giá thật chiếc xe chỉ 1/2, thì cũng chẵng có lý do gì phải bán 1/2 mặt bằng giá cả  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

bán xe giá rẻ để mà tắc đường à , hạ tầng của ta bla bla ..... 1 bạn đi xe méc  45 chỗ cho biết  :Wink: 
 ,,,chừng nào sánh vai được với cường quốc năm châu thì mới có xe rẻ như bên lào bên cam nhóe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## whtssales01

Theo em thiết nghỉ là để lấy thương hiệu đầu tiên của VN

----------


## minhhoang84

Theo mình nghĩ thì đây là một hướng đi đúng đắn của tập đoàn này , vì họ có những chuyên gia có tầm nhìn xa trên hàng chục kilomet ah nhầm hàng chục năm nên điều họ đầu tư chắc chắn sẽ không bao giờ gọi đầu tư vô lý . Ngoài ra chính sách nhà nước hiện nay cũng đang rất ủng hộ các doanh nghiệp oto và họ có nền tảng từ các lĩnh vực kinh doanh khác nó cũng góp phần vào quá trình đầu tư phát triển với lại mình cũng thấy mẫu mã xe khá đẹp có điều giá hơi chát chút. Ý kiến các nhân các bác đừng chém nhá.

----------


## tuandd1

> Theo mình nghĩ thì đây là một hướng đi đúng đắn của tập đoàn này , vì họ có những chuyên gia có tầm nhìn xa trên hàng chục kilomet ah nhầm hàng chục năm nên điều họ đầu tư chắc chắn sẽ không bao giờ gọi đầu tư vô lý . Ngoài ra chính sách nhà nước hiện nay cũng đang rất ủng hộ các doanh nghiệp oto và họ có nền tảng từ các lĩnh vực kinh doanh khác nó cũng góp phần vào quá trình đầu tư phát triển với lại mình cũng thấy mẫu mã xe khá đẹp có điều giá hơi chát chút. Ý kiến các nhân các bác đừng chém nhá.


chính sách ủng hộ đâu bạn, mình thấy vinazuki chết queo rồi kìa. kkk

----------


## tridatlc

Giá mà = 1/2 hoặc 1/3 thì ko bao giờ có. Vin đang hưởng lợi từ chính sách rất nhiều, Nền tảng cho công nghiệp Ô tô hoàn thiện của VN. Thành công hay không thì chưa biết thế nào, chỉ biết là họ có vài container xèng để tiêu thôi :d

----------


## suu_tam

Giá rẻ khác giá thấp.
Vin không bán ô tô giá thấp. Mà Vin bán oto giá rẻ so với chất lượng những xe tương đương thôi.

----------


## biết tuốt

nên đổi thớt thành có nên mua hay không   :Wink:

----------

suu_tam

----------


## Diyodira

> nên đổi thớt thành có nên mua hay không


Khi nào xe ra thì mình đổi cũng chưa muộn  :Smile:

----------


## kzam

> chính sách ủng hộ đâu bạn, mình thấy vinazuki chết queo rồi kìa. kkk


Em thấy Vinaxuki nó stupid nên chết thôi. Thời xưa khi Vinaxuki cũng lắp ráp xe Hyundai khác gi Trường Hải. Giờ Trường Hải lớn mạnh nhưng vẫn chưa giám ra thương hiệu riêng. Đơn giản vì cái lốc máy vẫn còn phải mua nước ngoài, mà cái quan trọng của doanh nhân là hiểu trend của thị trường. 
Ông Dương nói rồi, ông ấy có đủ khả năng để bán một xe nội địa hóa lên đến 70%, quan trọng là ai mua?
Các bác đừng có so sánh với Hàn Quốc, vì nó có 1 khoản thời gian độc quyền chặn hết các xe nhập khẩu để bán được xe nội địa. Thời giờ, chơi như vậy là chơi với dế luôn.

----------

